# UPDATE! Maxpedition Falcon/Pygmy Falcon Review



## Deanster (May 31, 2004)

OK - I'd posted a week or so ago asking about the Falcon and Pygmy Falcon for an upcoming trip, and since I couldn't decide which one to get, ordered both. 

Here's my thoughts, and photos - sorry this is kind of long, and the photos will make it a tough download for dial-up - sorry!. 

As several poeple noted in the other thread, the most amazing thing about the Falcon is that it's effectively a 'collapsible' backpack. It has a very narrow body from side to side, and it starts out as an essentially flat backpack like this (I put an Inova X5 and some keys next to the bag for size reference):






but then you put more stuff in it, and it expands like this:






or even more stuff, like this:






The combination of many pockets, versatile design, and a really effective compression strap design makes this the most capable and versatile small-ish pack I've encountered. 

One odd feature is the Y-shaped compression strap that comes from the top, and covers both outer pockets. It does a great job of compressing, but it's also in the way, making it difficult to unzip the outer pockets to get at your stuff. This is especially annoying in the case of the lower outer pocket, which is set up as an organizer:






Well designed, and you want to put all your stuff in it, but you can't get to it easily. All the more reason to take advantage of the webbing to attach one of Maxpeditions's pouches, but I think I'll be keeping it slim, and just work around the straps. 

Here's what fits in the Falcon: Main compartment: my Powerbook 12" (very small laptop), my gore-tex rain shell. Mid compartment: a full-sized thick hard-cover book (Neal Stephenson's Quicksilver, in this case) and my daugter's rain coat. Outer lower pocket: pens, L4, bandanna, iPod, kid wipes, two normal-size paperback books (only one in the photo, the other sits on top of the organizer itemss). Outer Upper pocket: cell phone, sunscreen, small first aid kit, lip balm, USB Memory key. There's also one more pocket against the back padding for a hydration bladder, but as I don't own one, I can't speak to how well that works. 

Here it is all spread out:






The Pygmy is only a little smaller, and MUCH more streamlined. The main difference is that it doesn't have the middle pocket between the main and outer pockets, and that the 'lower-outer' organizer pocket from the falcon has been expanded. There's also a smallish slash pocket on the exterior, which holds much more than you'd think.










The only thing that wouldn't fit in the Pygmy from the above list was the Hardcover book, in keeping with the specified 100 fewer cubic inches. 






The Pygmy doesn't have all the infrastructure (straps, webbing, side compression buckles, etc) of the Falcon, and this it seems lighter, sleeker, and generally easier to live with. It flattens out almost as well as the Falcon, and the external mesh water bottle pockets are very attractive as a place to put regularly-accessed items, making the y-strap issue much less severe than the Falcon. 

It turns out that I think I want the extra space for this trip, but I think many people could be very happy with the Pygmy - I was very surprised by how much I liked it, and that it is in some ways a more-evolved design than the Falcon. 

Anyway, that should provide plenty to chew on - let me know if you've got questions.

I'm really pleased with my Falcon, and my wife has grabbed the Pygmy for her 'trip pack', so it's worked out well!


----------



## ErickThakrar (May 31, 2004)

*Re: Review - Maxpedition Falcon/Pygmy Falcon backp*

Nice review, thanks for taking the time to post it.


----------



## thesurefire (May 31, 2004)

*Re: Review - Maxpedition Falcon/Pygmy Falcon backpacks*

Excellent reveiw. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## 03lab (May 31, 2004)

*Re: Review - Maxpedition Falcon/Pygmy Falcon backpacks*

Thanks Deanster, great review! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## drchow (May 31, 2004)

*Re: Review - Maxpedition Falcon/Pygmy Falcon backpacks*

Great review.


----------



## Joe Talmadge (May 31, 2004)

*Re: Review - Maxpedition Falcon/Pygmy Falcon backpacks*

Great review! From handling the pack, you hit all the interesting points, and then some. You also moved my needle from "I think I can live with the Y-straps being in the way" to "I'll probably get too irritated by the Y-straps".

I've become a strong supporter of side elastic water-bottle pockets. Maxpedition will point out that you can just put a roly-poly on the side, which is true. But, the best thing about side-elastic pockets is that you can fill them with other stuff for easy access, and the roly polys don't work well that way because they're too deep for anything but water bottles. The full-sized falcon has two strikes against it: no elastic pockets for small often-accessed items, and the Y strap in the way of the other pockets. By the time you're done buying roly-polys and M-1s and the rest to make up for the Falcon's problems, it's a much more expensive pack.

That said, I like the Falcon's self-flattening feature so much that it's still high on my consideration list. How great to have one pack that can go from lightly-loaded daypack to a more generous-sized pack, just based on compression.

Deanster, under what conditions do you need to keep the y-strap clipped? Is it required for compression to keep the pack small? Why not just keep it un-clipped most of the time?


----------



## Deanster (May 31, 2004)

*Re: Review - Maxpedition Falcon/Pygmy Falcon backpacks*

Wow - thanks everybody!

Joe - I agree completely - I found myself wishing the Falcon had the Pygmy's mesh pockets in place of some of the webbing. A rolly-polly does not equal a mesh pocket on the side, if only because the bottom isn't secured. Similarly, I like the narrow profile of the Falcon so much that I found putting my H-1 pouch on it made it a bit too wide and bulky - I think that unless you've got a specific need, like a radio pouch, or a well-organized pouch that you move from belt to pack regularly, you'll get more out of just using the pack as-is. However, I'm a sucker for streamlined, so my opinion is heavily biased towards not having stuff hanging off. 

On the Y-strap issue - I may have been a bit strong on the issue in my review - it's not that bad, it just stands out a bit from the glaring wonderfulness of the rest of the pack.

All the pockets on the Falcon have two-way zippers, and large openings, and you can access everything but the upper-outer pocket fairly reasonably by just opening one side and leaving the y-strap in place. The upper-outer pocket is under the forked portion of the Y, and it's harder to work around the two straps than the one elsewhere. (not true on the Pygmy, by the way - the organizer pocket inexplicably only has a one-way zipper - the only thing I've seen so far that made me go 'what were they thinking?')

If you were so inclined, and didn't have anything really large to put in or take out, you could probably leave the y-strap in place all day, and just pull things out the sides. 

You could also leave it unclipped, as the side and bottom straps will keep it reasonably well compressed, but then the ends would be flapping in the breeze, which would annoy me. I forgot to mention that the forked portion does tend to hang down when you have the main pocket open, and get in the way of zipping - minor, but vaguely annoying. 

All that said, I think you either need a Falcon or Pygmy, or you need a MUCH bigger pack. You could own a half-dozen small and medium packs, and not have the versatility and usefulness built into either one of these packs. 

Finally, Joe, you say above 'to make up for the Falcon's problems', and I'd say that there are no 'problems'. The unique thing about these packs seems to be that they are not attempts to come up with a 'universal design' - they'll be great for some people or uses, and not right for others. It's a 'no compromises' approach, in which there were clear design choices to optimize one aspect of performance, rather than the MUCH more common situation, where nobody ever thought about how a user might interact with gear. 

While I might prefer a compromise here or there, I'll take gear designed with a clear vision any day, as it always seems to perform better. 

I think it says a lot that my wife, who doesn't like gear very much, grabbed the Pygmy out of the box, said 'it's the coolest pack I've ever seen', and instantly declared it to be hers. I bring all kinds of stuff home, and this is the first thing that's attracted any attention at all, much less intant adoption.


----------



## Joe Talmadge (May 31, 2004)

*Re: Review - Maxpedition Falcon/Pygmy Falcon backpacks*

Thanks Dean! It actually occurred to me as I looked at the pics that I could probably just halfway unzip the pockets without unclipping the y-strap, and usually get enough clearance to get what I need. My most open-and-close-intensive applications aren't hiking or whatever, but when I use the pack to carry the kids stuff around. I can't stomach unclipping and re-clipping during the million times per day I pull out drinks, toy cars, diapers, string cheese, etc. But if I can get in the pockets without unclipping, I'm cool.

The other thing that occurred to me is that I absolutely need the pack to be able to handle my laptop, which is 10" wide. Maxpedition says the Falcon and pygmy are 9.5" wide, so I'll have to head down to Countycomm to see if I can stuff it in. Otherwise, it's the Condor or baby condor for me. Inexplicably, the baby condor is listed as having more cargo capacity than the full-size one!

One last question before I head down to check out these packs myself in more detail. If I look at the picture here (lower left picture, "rear view"), it's hard to make sense of the strap set-up. It looks like two straight padded straps on the outside. What are those green canvas straps with the attachment rings just to the inside, and what's that black strap with attachment ring in the very center???

Thanks for all the help!

Joe


----------



## Deanster (May 31, 2004)

*Re: Review - Maxpedition Falcon/Pygmy Falcon backpacks*

Happy to help - I'm also in kid-land, so I'm right with you on the string cheese access. 

Looking at the photo, I see your confusion - the black strips on either edge and in the middle are actually the padded mesh back of the pack, which is black regardless of the body color of the pack, and the green strips with attachment rings, buckles, etc. are the pack straps. Like many of Maxpedition's photos, although they are high quality, somehow it's a little hard to tell exactly what's going on.


----------



## JohnJ80 (May 31, 2004)

*Re: Review - Maxpedition Falcon/Pygmy Falcon backpacks*

I carried my Powerbook G3 bronze pizmo (old black laptop, heavy) - which is sort of a brute in my Falcon with a padded sleeve around it. It filled it out pretty well, and while I haven't tried it, I am pretty sure my new G4 15" would fit in their ok too since it is longer than wider and thinner than the wallstreet.

The Y strap is not a big deal. I use it to hold a windbreaker frequently. I also use it to clip my Nalgene bottle to as well. You can leave the straps loose and get into the pockets no problem. The benefit to the strap is that if you are doing athletic things, like skiing, the strap is really useful in compressing the load and keeping it close to your body. You don't have to use it, its optional (just leave it unclipped) and it works like a more conventional pack.

I have a roly-poly (big one) that I clip to the outside for trash, purchases, etc.. other things that come up in the course of a day. Works great because you can close it up to minimal thickness. I wish I could get one large enough for my skiing helmet so that when I'm done, it is in a bag, connected to my pack and protected. 

I do have a radio carrier and it works great when skiing - as shown in the catalog. I also have an H1 that I use for a digital camera to keep it close at hand. I do prefer the streamlined set up, but when you want to carry all that stuff, you can with this pack. 

J


----------



## Maple_Syrup (Jun 1, 2004)

*Re: Review - Maxpedition Falcon/Pygmy Falcon backpacks*

Great post! A quick review of one or the other would have been useful, but to compare the two is even more helpful. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## Joe Talmadge (Jun 1, 2004)

*Re: Review - Maxpedition Falcon/Pygmy Falcon backpacks*

very cool, I think I"m sold. Gonna check one out more carefully sometime this month


----------



## JohnJ80 (Jun 20, 2004)

*Re: Review - Maxpedition Falcon/Pygmy Falcon backpacks*

Just used mine for a trip this weekend. I paid special attention to the controversy over the Y strap.

Basically, its function is to provide compression. If you need to be in or out of the pack a lot, just leave it unclipped. It doesn't get in the way or anything. However, when you need it, it provides a great deal of support to the load and helps squeeze it down.

J


----------



## Minjin (Jun 20, 2004)

*Re: Review - Maxpedition Falcon/Pygmy Falcon backpacks*

Sounds like some nice gear. How waterproof do you guys think it is? I'd like to get something I can wear on the outside of a rain coat (or sit down next to me) while its raining and not worry about soaking through.

Mark


----------



## TOB9595 (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: Review - Maxpedition Falcon/Pygmy Falcon backp*

Because of this thread I have my eye on one of a few...Vulture, Falcon, Baby Condor.
Hope to find a place to actually see them in this area. NJ 
Tom


----------



## daloosh (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: Review - Maxpedition Falcon/Pygmy Falcon backp*

Yeah, Tom, nowhere near us to see these, wish we could just drop inta CountyComm for a look.

daloosh


----------



## Joe Talmadge (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: Review - Maxpedition Falcon/Pygmy Falcon backp*

I'm headed to countycomm this week to try on the falcon and baby falcon... I'm going to ignore the y-strap issue for now -- when I'm in and out of the pack, I'll leave it unclipped. In addition, with two zippers per pocket, most of the time I should be able to unzip half the pocket and just reach my hand in to pull out what I need, without unclipping (that's my theory, anyway). I'm headed to a vacation where most of the time I'll only need 1000 ci of space, so the ability to compress this pack small will really come in handy.

So, now to make sure the pack is comfortable on me. That's what makes it so nice that countycomm is just down the road. I find that some very well-done packs (e.g., Camelback's line) just don't feel comfortable on me; other packs (e.g., Arc'Teryx) fit me like they were designed for me. Never know 'til you try it on with a few pounds in it.

Assuming they fit me comfortably, the last -- and hardest -- decision will be Falcon vs baby Falcon. I'll be carrying water bottles rather than hydration sleeves, so baby might work out better. I like the exterior pockets better than roly polies.


----------



## John N (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: Review - Maxpedition Falcon/Pygmy Falcon backp*

I haven't seen the Falcon/Pygmy (although I do have a Fatboy on order , but I have a Kelty Redwing which has a similar setup (although two straps intstead of one "Y" strap). I found that with heavy loads there was a lot of stress on some of the stitching and I eventually got a tear. Looking over the tear it became obvious that they expected the straps to carry the load, esp. since the seams were single stiched. Certainly the Redwing isn't built of 1000D material... I suppose with the heavy duty construction that the Maxpedition stuff is supposed to have, you could probably get away with it, even if the strap was intended to carry the load. But, it's something to keep in mind.

-john


----------



## TOB9595 (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: Review - Maxpedition Falcon/Pygmy Falcon backp*

Does anyone have a thought on the water repellancy of these?
Inquiring minds need to know. Haha
Well Minjin and me anyway. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Anyone else have pics of their setup preferrably fully overpacked. 

Yeah, Daloosh a trip to CC would be nice and make me their dear...poor....friend /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif
Tom


----------



## John N (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: Review - Maxpedition Falcon/Pygmy Falcon backp*

If you check the pictures of these packs (I like the PDFs since you can zoom in), you can see some of their packs have zippers that are protected and some are not protected. 

Non protected zippers are not going to be super waterproof based on design.

Vulture - protected:
http://www.maxpedition.com/catalog/full_pdf/17.pdf

Condor - not:
http://www.maxpedition.com/catalog/full_pdf/15.pdf

Falcon - not.

Pygme Falcon - not.

Baby Condor - not.

Ok, maybe only one has protected zippers.

They say they use "1000-Denier water and abrasion resistant light-weight ballistic nylon fabric".

My guess is these will be somewhat, but not super water resistant. 

-john


----------



## John N (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: Review - Maxpedition Falcon/Pygmy Falcon backp*

[ QUOTE ]
*Minjin said:*I'd like to get something I can wear on the outside of a rain coat (or sit down next to me) while its raining and not worry about soaking through.


[/ QUOTE ]

BTW, I think you are going to have a hard time getting a pack like that. Well, outside of something like this. 

Part of the problem is a lot of fabrics that are "waterproof" are "waterproof" due to a coating on the interior of the fabric (like Cordura). This coating tends to get damaged with use and then you have a pack that is still in great shape, but leaks.

My approach is to pack anything that I really don't want wet in a waterproof container. I came across these incredibly cool dry bags at REI a while back and I'm sold on them. They are VERY light and supple and they have an air valve that allows you to either inflate them (to protect what you have in them), or compress them (vacuum pack style). I tend to pack some extra layers like fleece and expedition wt. Patagonia Capalene and they squish down like you wouldn't belive. I don't think I would normally carry them inflated as it would probably increase the risk of puncture. But compressed, they seem like those freeze dried coffee packs you see in the grocery store. Cool!

Or you can go old school like my wife... In garbage bags she trusts. :-O

I also just got a couple of Pelican micro cases for stuff like my first aid kit to add crush protection, easy of access as well as waterpoofness. These are great cases except for the weight. I really wish they were lighter, but I guess that is the price for being bulletproof. I figure I offset this a bit by minimizing what I put in these in order to keep the case small.

-john


----------



## Minjin (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: Review - Maxpedition Falcon/Pygmy Falcon backp*

Good insights. Thanks.

However, I can't help but look at the fact that you can get goretex jackets for less than a hundred bucks (or something similar like Marmot's Precip). If they can make durable fabric for that price that is waterproof (to a degree) and breathes, making one thats just waterproof and durable should be cake for a decent price. There's gotta be some gear out there than can do what I'm asking. It doesn't seem difficult. But maybe it is.

I've been looking at hiking backpacks, but nothing has grabbed my attention yet. I love the looks of those maxpedition packs. Its just too bad they fail in one of my important criteria.

I'll fall back on waterproofing gear after I can't find gear that IS waterproof. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif

Mark


----------



## John N (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: Review - Maxpedition Falcon/Pygmy Falcon backp*

I suspect you'll be able to find stuff that is as good as Goretex. Keep in mind, stuff like Cordura will be quite waterproof, esp. at first. If it has a liner to protect the coating it will probably last longer. Of course it is going to need sealed seams and good design.

I don't think you'll see this attention to detail very often, but I suspect I'm a bit fanatical about this kind of stuff. But hey, crash wet bush for a while and you'll get a new perspective on waterproof too! 

FWIW, Arc'Teryx makes some of the best built shells I've seen. Mega attention to detail, impressive workmanship, pioneered the waterproof zipper, EVERY seam sealed, etc. And they hold up too. I have a shell that is many years old and every once in a while I'll wash it... You'd swear it was new. Of course the DWR gets less effective over time and I don't think the DWR replacement wash in stuff works that well. I haven't looked at their packs, but it might be worth a look.

-john


----------



## JohnJ80 (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: Review - Maxpedition Falcon/Pygmy Falcon backp*

Making a waterproof backpack is difficult. All the seams and the tight bends make them difficult to seal. There are too many openings. I think you are better off getting one of those pack covers that helps with that and then keeping stuff in stuff sacks inside that are waterproof. I've always done that and never had a problem.

J


----------



## TOB9595 (Jun 23, 2004)

*Re: Review - Maxpedition Falcon/Pygmy Falcon backp*

I support the waterproof packing of stuff. I don't usually get my pack so wet but it has happened and the only sure way to keep that which I must have dry is the case, bag, sack.

This is a great thread so full of ideas.
I've settled on a Max pack or two. Tho don't know which ones yet /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif
Tom
Tom


----------



## TOB9595 (Jun 23, 2004)

*Re: Review - Maxpedition Falcon/Pygmy Falcon backp*

Here's another waterproof backpack link 
Curtesy of a post at Bladeforums re dry bags
Tom


----------



## Minjin (Jun 23, 2004)

*Re: Review - Maxpedition Falcon/Pygmy Falcon backp*

Definitely not what I'm looking for. Those are all more of a giant ziplock bag than something used to carry gear. I don't need something that I can throw into a lake and have it not get wet. I just want something that can handle heavy rain and shrug it off. The more I look into dry bags and things like this, the more I'm amazed. There seems to be a huge market for this stuff because noone really makes a good backpack that is water resistant.

What do motorcycle riders use for weather resistant backpacks?

Mark


----------



## TOB9595 (Jun 23, 2004)

*Re: Review - Maxpedition Falcon/Pygmy Falcon backp*

Hardshell Saddle bags and drysacks/baggies in a pack /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif
Tom


----------



## Deanster (Jul 3, 2004)

*Post-trip review*

As promised, I thought I'd take a few moments to discuss my experience with the Falcon backpack in actual use, and how well it worked relative to my stated needs in the first post of the thread. 

The short version is that it worked out outstandingly well. I have a few minor complaints/suggestions for Maxpedition, but they're trivial overall, compared to my overall positive experience. The amazing flexibility of the pack to carry a small load in a compact arrangement or a big load comfortably is incredible, and any minor quibbles disappear behind the attractiveness of this feature. 

I carried it on the airplane, with my laptop, books, games and coloring books for my daughter, a couple flashlights, small first aid kit, 1/2L Nalgene bottle, digital camera, kid's jacket, etc. All this had it about 1/2 full, maybe a bit more, and it was great. I also had my H1 waistpack on the side, for the cellphone sheath and as a kind of 'dump pouch'. Worked great, but a little bulky. 

I carried it in Newfoundland, Iceland, and the North Cape of Norway with various coats, sweaters, layers of clothes, snacks, goodies, etc, and it was great. 

I carried it in Trondheim with only a water bottle, camera and some cookies, and it was great. 

I carried it darn near full on the plane home, and it was great. 

What I liked - the combination of expandability and a wide variety of organized pockets made it super-easy to put whatever I need in, and get just that back out quickly. It's the only pack I've ever had that carries both light and heavy loads easily. Most packs that fit enough to be worth owning get all 'shlumpy' when you just put one or two things in. Never happens with the Falcon. 

I loved the excellent carry-handle on top of the bag. Enough so that I ended up carrying it by the handle a LOT. It's great, and I never before realized how much a good carry handle could improve a pack. 

OK enough praise - I have a few minor complaints/suggestions for the folks at Maxpedition, and for y'all to note and see if it makes more of a difference to you than to me. 

1) The dreaded 'Y-strap' problem turned out to be no problem at all. I ended up keeping it bucked all the time, to help keep the pack as flat as possible, but after a day or so, bucking and unbuckling it became just part of the movement of taking it off my back. I was very pleased by this. However, the part where the Y-strap dangles into the opening of the main compartment and must be moved before zipping was a bit annoying. Perhaps a bit of elastic in the Y-strap would help. 

1) I really missed having a Pygmy Falcon-style mesh pouch somewhere on the pack. Just having a place where I could stuff whatever was in my hand without operating a zipper or velcro or whatever would have been invaluable. I'd love to see a small one of these with a bit of elastic at the top, or shock cord and toggle, on either side, either between the two PALS webbing points, or below the side compression strap, down by the waist strap connector. No single item would make this pack more useful. I'd even consider trying to get one sewn on myself - having something that you can just toss an item into turns out to be a big deal. For those who use the mounting points, it's no problem, the mesh would just be under them, and sit flat. (the Small rolly-poly is too floppy - palm-sized would be fine).

2) Though I love the paracord zipper pulls - they're tough, quiet and easy to find in the dark - the Falcon has a ton of them, and when the pack isn't very full, the pack 'accordions' together, and they're all very very close to one another, making it ungodly hard to grab the right one the first time, especially if you're trying to get into the middle pocket, as the zipper pulls for the main and outer-lower pocket are in exactly the same place. I ended up taking the gray paracord from a Surefire lanyard, and replacing the stock black zipper pulls on the middle pocket with the gray paracord, and it was a HUGE improvement - I always get the right pocket the first time now, and it looks fine. I'd recommend Maxpedition do this as a factory standard. 

3) This isn't especially a Maxpedition problem, and their mounting points make it easier to solve than most bags, but I always have a hard time finding a good place for my wrap-around sunglasses - since they're not flat, easily breakable, and somewhat expensive, it's really hard to find a good place for them. If Maxpedition made a really excellent sheath for Oakley-style sunglasses that would attach to the bag, I'd be thrilled. 

4) isn't so much a complaint as an observation. The Falcon's form factor really likes things which are flat. Laptops, books, clothes which fold flat, etc are great. Anything kind of round and bulgy, even if it would fit into the volume of the pack, doesn't really have a good place to go, as the three pockets are all long and wide, but not very deep. A large Nalgene bottle is a great example - plenty of volume in the pack, but it doesn't really fit in any individual pocket very well. Those with bulgy items should maybe look at another bag (Condor?). The Falcon is for people with a wide variety of mostly-flat objects to carry. This is the one real limiting factor in it's otherwise stellar versatility. 

Ok - that's plenty about the bag. I'm thrilled with its performance, and highly recommend it to anyone with similar needs. Except for the 'no mesh pouch' issue, these are all quibbles of the smallest degree, submitted here mostly for your benefit and Maxpedition's. 

The Pygmy Falcon turns out to be vastly easier to live with day to day, in large part because of its mesh pouches and slightly larger main pocket, but it doesn’t flatten out as well, or hold as much when expanded. Easier to use, but not quite as versatile. It’s become my daily laptop bag at home, but I still think the Falcon is my travel bag. 

Let me know if you have any questions.

For the flashaholics in the crowd, it's a little disconcerting to realize that you hardly need a light when you're north of the Arctic Circle in the summer... my flashlights (Arc LSL and Inova 24/7) were used entirely for retrieving items from under the bed.


----------



## TOB9595 (Jul 3, 2004)

*Re: Post-trip review*

Great followup up review.
Thanks.

This thread prompted me to get a Condor and Vulture.
Falcon is on the list /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif
Tom


----------



## Deanster (Jul 3, 2004)

*Re: Post-trip review*

If you've got a few spare moments, I'd love to hear your thoughts on the Condor and Vulture - since we don't have a local Maxpedition dealer, I'm curious about them as well.


----------



## TOB9595 (Jul 3, 2004)

*Re: Post-trip review*

Hi Deanster, sorry but I can't do much more than unip them one hand and evaluate the fit/finish. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

In the next couple of days I'll try to have something of value tho.
Right now I'm working on a fatboy/cc bob comparison for the one hander.
That and a Spyderco Maddox review will be up by Sunday night.
I tend to tire easily and sleep a lot /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif
Tom


----------



## Joe Talmadge (Jul 3, 2004)

*Re: Post-trip review*

Ya, I agree strongly about elastic pockets. The biggest mistake is not including them. Too convenient for getting things in and out quickly. My current pack, an Arc'Teryx, has an elastic pocket on each side, and mesh netting across the front, giving me instant access to a whole bunch of stuff, without worrying about zippers.

That's why I'm leaning towards the pygmy Falcon, I'm just not sure I can live without elastic side pockets. Plus, I did notice that the pygmy's main pocket was deeper, and thought that might be useful. 

Why doesn't the pygmy fold as flat as the big Falcon? Just looking at it, it seems like it would collapse right down. 

I'm thinking about getting a large roly poly to attach to the thing, to use as a stuff sack for towels for when it becomes my beach bag!

Joe


----------



## Deanster (Jul 3, 2004)

*Re: Post-trip review*

Joe - the pygmy doesn't have the four side and bottom compression straps of the regular Falcon, and thus doesn't flatten out as fully as the falcon. 

It does have the Y-strap, and a criss-cross shock cord arrangment at the bottom to help keep it flat, but I'd estimate that these are about 50% as effective at keeping the whole pack to a minimal profile as the compression straps. 

For my daily uses, the Pygmy setup is more than adequate, but it's an area where the Falcon is clearly designed for more robust use. On the other hand, you have to adjust all four straps every time you change the load. 

This is just another example of the Falcon's greater flexibility at the expense of more infrastructure, compared to the Pygmy's easier-to-live-with-daily nature, at the expense of some performance with very heavy or very light loads.


----------



## JohnJ80 (Jul 4, 2004)

*Re: Post-trip review*

For mesh pockets, could you not easily attach a mesh rolly poly to the bag? Wouldn't that work?

J


----------



## Deanster (Jul 4, 2004)

*Re: Post-trip review*

the mesh rolly-poly has only one attachment point at the top, leaving the bottom dangling/flopping... I find this hard to manage, esp. compared to a normal mesh pocket, which is secured on three sides. Others might not mind so much, but it makes a real difference to me.


----------



## Joe Talmadge (Jul 4, 2004)

*Re: Post-trip review*

Not only that, but most elastic pockets are 5 inches deep or so, making it easy to reach in and grab something. And the elastic keeps tension on the top, keeping everything secure. With the roly poly, the thing is very deep, which makes it more difficult to grab anything. Meanwhile, it's dangling and flopping around.

The roly poly is a solution to the lack of elastic pockets, but not a particularly great one. The great solution is to just slap some elastic pockets on it, IMO.

Deanster, thanks for all the reports and replies.


----------



## DaveT (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: Post-trip review*

Hi Deanster - I've appreciated your in-depth reviews, although they're really making me Jones for more Maxpedition stuff (I have a Fatboy and love it). Yesterday I jogged half a block to catch up with a guy wearing a Maxpedition pack (turned out to be the Falcon in navy blue with an M-1 attached to the side). I was hoping he'd gotten it nearby, but turns out he's from LA and got it there. Anyway, he was very happy with it, but his main complaints are that it wasn't great for laptops - I imagine he is using a full-size - and that it's not good in the rain. He said because the zippers are all exposed (no covering flaps) that water gets in very easily when you're in the the rain.
It looked great - he had a moderate load in it, so it wasn't bulging. One of the things he pointed out was that the narrow profile of the pack lets you swing your arms very freely without being obstructed by the pack. 
Of course, now I want to see them all in person...but they're all tempting purchases.


----------



## Deanster (Oct 20, 2004)

*Re: Post-trip review*

bump to make available to a couple folks w/ questions


----------



## wquiles (Feb 10, 2006)

I know this is an oldie, but good job in the review :bow:

Will


----------



## rscanady (Feb 10, 2006)

Have both and I too find the Pygmy to be my day to day bag, with the Falcon II being decked out for a BOB in my truck. 

Ryan


----------



## bj70_Guy (Feb 11, 2006)

For the last year I've been using a Falcon as a travel pack (over 100,000 air miles in the past 12 months) and I think Deanster's review is spot on. The Y strap hasn't been an issue at all, in fact I've found it quite handy to stuff a fleece vest or rain jacket under. I still miss the mesh water bottle holder my old ArcTeryx had. The long rectangular shape makes for a great airline carry-on, as it's easy to find a space in overhead compartments or under the seat in front of you. For me it doesn't wear as comfortably as my old ArcTeryx - it wouldn't be my first choice as a hiking pack, for instance - but it's ok. After a year of hard use it still looks like new. All in all an excellent pack.


----------



## wquiles (Feb 13, 2006)

Thank you again guys. I just ordered my own black Falcon II pack today 

Will


----------



## wquiles (Mar 2, 2006)

I got my Falcon II about two weeks ago and I have been using it as my EDC - I really, really love it. It is a fantastic bag, just like shown in this excellent review 

Will


----------



## widget (Mar 6, 2006)

Since the falcon lacks side elastic water-bottle pockets what is the best size roly-poly to get? I need a roly-poly for soda can or narrow waterbottle.


----------



## wquiles (Apr 14, 2006)

I just returned from a business trip to Vienna, Austria, and the Falcon II was absolutely amazing. Lots more flexible/adjustable than my traditional business bag. The top strap was brilliant to hold my rain jacket and inner lining (when not in use). The multiple outside pockets were so brilliantly designed so space was utilized very efficiently. What a GREAT bag 

Will


----------



## kimchee07 (Jun 5, 2007)

*Re: Review - Maxpedition Falcon/Pygmy Falcon backp*



ErickThakrar said:


> Nice review, thanks for taking the time to post it.


 

Greetings, one and all! I'm new to this forum/website and would beg everyone's forgiveness if my remarks seem a little "insane" or asinine. I'm thinking of purchasing a replacement backpack and the Maxpedition Pygmy Falcon fits the bill nicely. I do have some questions and concerns:

Here is how I plan to use the backpack....

Main compartment: Coffee thermos, change of clothes for 2nd job
Secondary: Hardcover book, various "whatchamacallits"
Side pockets: Water bottles, other "whatchamacallits"

My question is this: If the main compartment is emptied, and the secondary compartment is still full, will this cause the pack to tip over?

Any help that you guys (or gals) can send my way would be greatly appreciated. Thanks again!

Confused Hawaiian in Texas


----------



## parnass (Jun 5, 2007)

*Re: Review - Maxpedition Falcon/Pygmy Falcon backp*



kimchee07 said:


> ....the Maxpedition Pygmy Falcon .....
> 
> My question is this: If the main compartment is emptied, and the secondary compartment is still full, will this cause the pack to tip over?



I am unsure what you mean. My Pygmy Falcon is unstable when I stand the pack vertically on the floor by itself and the main compartment is mostly empty with items in the secondary compartment. It falls over in a minute or so.

Still, I am satisfied with the Pygmy Falcon for EDC.


----------



## kimchee07 (Jun 5, 2007)

*Re: Review - Maxpedition Falcon/Pygmy Falcon backp*



parnass said:


> I am unsure what you mean. My Pygmy Falcon is unstable when I stand the pack vertically on the floor by itself and the main compartment is mostly empty with items in the secondary compartment. It falls over in a minute or so.
> 
> Still, I am satisfied with the Pygmy Falcon for EDC.


 


Thanks for the quick reply to my posting. I had a feeling that the Pygmy Falcon would be unstable, but I didn't want to buy it and then have to return it. 

I like the Falcon backpack much better, but am disappointed that it doesn't have any side pockets like the Pygmy. Guess I'll just have to keep on looking. Hopefully Maxpedition will do the following improvements for the Falcon and Pygmy Falcon:

Falcon
1) Side pockets for water bottles and assorted stuff

2) Ability for it to fold flat without all the buckles and straps. Perhaps some kind of internal compression strap system?

3) Maxpedition stuff is of exceptionally high quality, and you generally get what you pay for. However, I would like to see lower pricing on many Maxpedition products. Not all of us gadget lovers have unlimited budgets.

Pygmy Falcon
1) About all I would like to see is the secondary pouch/pocket moved down so that it sits flush with the bottom of the pack, rather than three or four inches higher, like it currently is, thus making the Pygmy Falcon more stable and less likely to fall over. 

It's just a pet peeve of mine. I absolutely abhor stuff that tips over.


----------



## parnass (Jun 6, 2007)

*Re: Review - Maxpedition Falcon/Pygmy Falcon backp*



kimchee07 said:


> ...
> It's just a pet peeve of mine. I absolutely abhor stuff that tips over.



Though I haven't tried it, you might roll up a towel or lightweight jacket and use the Pygmy Falcon's bungee cord to hold it underneath the middle compartment. That would help make the base flatter. The bungee cord area is handy for holding a collapsible umbrella, especially if the umbrella is wet or damp.

I usually lean the Pgymy Falcon against something else when I am not wearing it. That keeps it upright.


----------



## Mad1 (Jun 6, 2007)

*Re: Post-trip review*

In regards to the waterproofness you can get rain covers for backpacks now, alot of the newer ones come with these as standard now, but you can get them seperate if your bag hasnt got one.


----------



## Splusmer (Nov 16, 2008)

In a poll on my site, www.techiebags.com, the Falcon-II tied (with a whole three votes! ) for the bag/pack folks wanted me to most cover next, so I've gone ahead and put up a photo article on it:

http://www.techiebags.com/index.php...id=53:falconii&catid=37:maxpedition&Itemid=53

As I recall, I got my Falcon from Deanster back in the day, and it was his excellent information posted here that helped lead me to it--if you're still out there Deanster, thanks!


----------

